# hp color laserjet cp1215 scanner error



## Issac (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm at a loss about my printer. I've only had it for about 18 months or so and it already gave out on me. In hindsight, I probably shouldn't have let so much dust get on and around it, but I wonder if that's really the problem?

Well, I should probably say what's wrong. I've been needing to learn how to repair printers, so taking it apart if necessary would be awesome. 

Whenever I turn my printer on, it cycles lights and makes all the sounds I would expect a printer to make before settling on 3 lights, 2 green and one orange. The two green ones were usually always on when the printer was working properly. The orange light is a triangle with an exclamation point at its center.

It seemed vague, and when I tried to print a test page a window popped up on my screen telling me some vague error, "Scanner Error."

This is just a printer and isn't all-in-one. When looking up the error on the help pages, it just says to turn off the printer and turn it back on. That doesn't help, and google hasn't been much help, either.

I know it isn't a driver/software issue. I've tried updating the printer's firmware, replacing toner (Telling Staples that I, uh, got the wrong one. Yeah. No, I don't want your help finding the "right" overpriced toner, yeah. No.)

Anyway, does anyone know what the error might be referring to? After a few hours of googling I found a passing reference to a "scanning lens mirror" and I honestly have no idea what that is.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm armed with a screwdriver as well.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Go here and scroll down to "Attention light blinking": Blinking Lights HP Color LaserJet CP1215 Printer - HP technical support (United Kingdom - English)


----------



## Issac (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for the link, I found the specific light pattern on that troubleshooting guide. 



> Ready, Resume, and Attention lights on
> 
> Issue
> 
> ...


Which basically translates to, "Well, we know you paid a few hundred for this less than 2 years ago, but yeah, we want more money."

At least that's what HP said when I called them. They lol'd.

I only printed like 300-400 pages with this thing in its short lifetime, I really want to get more out of it.


----------



## Issac (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not sure if it's against the rules to self-bump, but it's been a week. 

Anyone have any ideas? Leads? Something?


----------



## jergem (Feb 17, 2012)

hi guys is there other solution that cant fix the fatal error of that printer


----------

